# Nissan Lafesta Highway STAR Is A Rebadged Mazda5



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Car companies are no strangers when it comes to collaborating on a vehicle and selling it in different markets. Case in point, what we call the Mitsubishi Outlander, in France is sold as the Peugeot 4007 and the Citroen C-crosser.

Typically, such collaborations start from the very beginning, but that is not the case with Nissan and Mazda. While Mazda has been selling its Mazda5 mini-van (called Premacy in Japan) for a few years now, Nissan has just rebadged a version of it for itself, and are calling it the Lafesta Highway STAR, and it will be on sale in Japan, not some market where Nissan exists and Mazda doesn't.

The Lafesta Highway STAR is simply a Mazda5 with a new grille, even the interior is exactly the same, including the 2.0-liter, four-cylinder engine with direct injection technology. Also included is an"Idling Stop System" which cuts the engine when the vehicle is at a stop, this vehicle can achieve 10-miles/liter of petrol. That means it qualifies as a low emissions vehicle in Japan.

The Lafesta Highway STAR can be had either as a front-wheel drive vehicle with a five-speed automatic transmission or all-wheel drive with a four-speed automatic transmission.

This model is on sale in Japan now, so if you've always wanted a Mazda with a Nissan badge, your prayers have been answered.

More: *Nissan Lafesta Highway STAR Is A Rebadged Mazda5* on AutoGuide.com


----------

